# wcid ( wpa2 failure) -> "Bad Password"

## digital0001

I am having problem getting my wireless setup ok.

The access point is configured with WPA2 and a shared pass phrase.

I have a new installation, running fluxbox.

When I run wcid-gtk to list of networks and everything seem ok, I enter the pass phrase and it gives "Bad password". (The password was validated and re-validated so that should not be the problem)

I looked around searching for a solution but no luck. Most solutions that I saw passed by upgrading the kernel, but since the system is new that should not be needed.

Any one has any ideas for how to get around this?

I was going to try to set up the network manully to see if that makes a difference. Did not get around to it yet.

Any ideas for how to troubleshoot and solve this would be fantastic.

I do prefer to use wcid to manual configuration since I move about much and often need to configure the network fast.

Cheers

----------

## dewke

 *digital0001 wrote:*   

> I am having problem getting my wireless setup ok.
> 
> The access point is configured with WPA2 and a shared pass phrase.
> 
> I have a new installation, running fluxbox.
> ...

 

Check the /etc/wicd/wireless-settings.conf file.  When I first got wicd running the key wasn't getting set properly in there.  I edited it by hand and then it was able to take the passphrase

----------

## griever

Perhaps you've solved your problem already, but I just got through troubleshooting a wicd / wpa2 problem that spat out "bad password" at me.

I started wicd-gtk from a terminal and tried to connect to my wireless network. The connection messages at the bottom of the wicd window ended with "bad password." The terminal shot back some python errors blah blah dbus blah blah line 230 blah blah line 253 blah blah bad_password. Or something like that  :Wink: .

What eventually got me connected was putting net-misc/wicd in /etc/portage/packeage.keywords. It installed version 1.7.2.4-r1 and that seemed to address whatever incompatibility was causing problems.

good luck

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

I also had issues with this. Using unstable worked for me.

----------

## ippipp

I have exactly same problem with wicd stable. (wpa2 passphrase gives me "Bad password")

My workaround

/etc/init.d/wicd stop

/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

wpa_gui &

#connected successfully

dhclient wlan0  #wlan1 or wlan2 or whatever

----------

## Spidey

It may be a reported and fixed bug. I had that too some time ago, but I'm a unstable (~amd64) user.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=416579

I reported that myself. =D

----------

